# YM1500 for sale whole or parts



## kathol233 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello, I have a ym1500 I recently purchased at a consignment auction, when I got home with it and started cleaning it up I found that the block has been broken and repaired and the repair is seeping water. The tractor does run.
I have it for sale as a whole tractor or I will sell parts from it to try and get a little of my investment back.
If anyone might be interested the tractor is located in north central Arkansas and I can be contacted at: [email protected]

thanks,

Bruce


----------



## dozer67425 (Mar 26, 2013)

was wondering if you still have the complete motor and how much you are wanting for it


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Butting in but kathol233 doesn't show any activity here since he posted his for sale. You might try clicking on his member ID and sending him a private message. I think that might hit his email box and get his attention.


----------

